# Salt Lake City 2012 ADBA Show



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos of Earl at last weekends ADBA Show in Utah. Big thanks to Krissy for the great shots of Earl.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Curiously of Krissy 

Earl looks bangin! I always love ur pics so crisp and clear with good subject matter!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Curiously of Krissy


Bwahahaha!!! Yep!!! :rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures! What I want to know is where did that big meat head come from? He has the biggest head of any dog in his bloodline I swear! lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

nice pics Doig Krissy did a.great job. saw how geeked she was about using the lense lol. heard it was an interesting show...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


>


I love this picture he's smiling!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

I need a dog like this one day! Perfection!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Here's a few more photos I shot at the show.


----------



## Okellie (Aug 22, 2012)

Is there anyone out there that has Brindles or reds with black noses I have been looking all over contact me is you know of anyone okelliesfarm"gmail.com



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lots of people but this is not the way to contact them. Go to ADBA shows or look through the ads on the ADBA site.

WOW look at those clouds! That's a great pictures


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> WOW look at those clouds! That's a great pictures


The weather was crazy on Saturday. It started to rain & lightning during Earl's class and he started to act like Carlton because we was getting wet!!!:hammer:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's few more.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love the Got Beef shirt!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Love all the photos Doug! As always, you manage to get the best shots. Earl is one handsome boy and I know you're thrilled to have him. Keep up the great work.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

GREAT pictures, thank you for sharing!!! I love the little puppy, last one in the second set pics.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Doug  Earl is looking gorgeous as always


----------

